# WYSIWYG Text-Editor für JFrames



## Untaimed (28. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen WYSIWYG Editor, denn ich in ein JFRame einbauen und mit dessen Hilfe der User ein
JTextfeld bearbeiten kann.
Kann man das irgendwo runterladen oder sollte man sich das besser selber bauen?

Und wie tue ich das dann einbauen?

Bin Anfänger in GUI Programmierung und so 

Gruß´


----------



## mlkike (28. Feb 2015)

So, wie ich das verstehe, benötigst du eine JTextArea, deren Inhalt in ein JTextField übertragen wird?


----------



## Untaimed (28. Feb 2015)

mlkike hat gesagt.:


> So, wie ich das verstehe, benötigst du eine JTextArea, deren Inhalt in ein JTextField übertragen wird?



Also ich brauch eine Leiste wo man Fett, Kursiv etc. auswählen kann und dass man dann so in ein JTextField schreiben kann.


----------



## mlkike (28. Feb 2015)

Dann würde ich das am einfachsten mit der JCheckBox machen.

Wenn die z.B. CheckBox1 true, dann ist die Schrift Fett.


----------



## Untaimed (28. Feb 2015)

mlkike hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich das am einfachsten mit der JCheckBox machen.
> 
> Wenn die z.B. CheckBox1 true, dann ist die Schrift Fett.



Ja so ähnlich habe ich es mir auch gedacht aber kannst du mir auch sagen, wie ich es implementiere, dass die Schrift dann fett ist?
Kann man irgendwie HTML-Tags benutzen?

Edit habs gefunden:

```
textField.setFont(textField.getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD));
```

Aber dadurch wird der komplette Text fett.
Kann man das irgendwie einstellend dass nur der Text, der noch geschrieben wird fett wird und wenn man es wieder ausstellt dass dann nicht wieder alles "normal" wird?


----------



## mlkike (28. Feb 2015)

```
JCheckBox chckbxFett = new JCheckBox("Fett");
		chckbxFett.setBounds(10, 193, 97, 23);
		frame.getContentPane().add(chckbxFett);
		
		
		Font font = new Font("Dialog", Font.BOLD, 12);
		Font fontsmall = new Font("Dialog", 0, 12);
		
		chckbxFett.addChangeListener(new ChangeListener() {
			public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent arg0) {
				if(chckbxFett.isSelected() == true){
					textfield.setFont(font);
				}else{
					textfield.setFont(fontsmall);
				}
			}
		});
```

Du erstellst 2 Font Objekte, eins mit Fetter Schrift, eins ohne.
Dann überprüfst du mit dem ChangeListener, ob die Checkbox markiert wurde oder nicht und wenn ja, setzt du die Schrift vom Textfield auf die, mit der Fetten Schrift


----------



## Untaimed (28. Feb 2015)

mlkike hat gesagt.:


> ```
> JCheckBox chckbxFett = new JCheckBox("Fett");
> chckbxFett.setBounds(10, 193, 97, 23);
> frame.getContentPane().add(chckbxFett);
> ...



Vielen Dank schonmal. So ähnlich hatte ich das auch gemacht und das klappt auch.
Allerdings habe ich da ja immernoch das Problem, dass der komplette Text Fett wird. 
Es soll ja eigentlich nur der Text fett werden, da dann geschrieben wird wenn die Checkbox true ist.

Naja ich schaue mir das morgen mal genauer an 
Danke nochmal !!!!


----------



## Untaimed (1. Mrz 2015)

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## tommysenf (1. Mrz 2015)

Java Blog Buch : D) Formatierte Texteingabe


----------

